

Show HN: At-mentions in Gmail - inkwash
http://refapp.co

======
eliezerlp
@inkwash

Sadly it doesn't seem to play nice with the "Multiple Inboxes" Gmail lab...

:-(

~~~
inkwash
We have fixed this issue, and have posted an update. Do let me know if you
still have trouble getting Ref to work.

~~~
eliezerlp
Was the update server side or should I wait for updated extensions for Firefox
/ Chrome?

------
stevekemp
No DNS?

~~~
inkwash
DNS as in?

~~~
stevekemp
As in the site was down because there was no DNS.

It looks like it was an issue with the co-TLD, rather than your site though,
and it is back now.

